# HELP My dealer may have ****ed all my **** UP!



## kytreb (Jun 7, 2008)

Went to the dealer for 5000mi service. Basic oil change right? WRONG! Upon finishing the service, the mechanic came up to me and told me they had a slight problem.
Apparently they drained the oil, changed the filter, and dropped some new oil in. When they ran it to check for leaks, the filter cover exploded off and nearly ALL of the new oil came rushing out. Apparently, they didnt put it back on correctly. Anyway they told me it ran for about 5 seconds before they noticed this and shut it off immediately. They told me everything should be fine.
What do you guys think? I'm nervous as hell. I've listened to the engine idle for like 10-15 mins, and have been jumping at every little (most likely all normal) noise.
Opinions please! Please ease my mind. Tell me what i should do!


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: HELP My dealer may have ****ed all my **** UP! (kytreb)*

I wouldn't worry. I'm sure it was shut off well b4 any damage could have occured. If it's running fine now, I really wouldn't worry.


----------



## kytreb (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: HELP My dealer may have ****ed all my **** UP! (nuskool)*

they also used castrol syntec 5W30. is also approved with 5W40, but ive noticed a slight loss in bhp??? any opinions?


----------



## kytreb (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: HELP My dealer may have ****ed all my **** UP! (kytreb)*

maybe im just paranoid


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: HELP My dealer may have ****ed all my **** UP! (kytreb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kytreb* »_they also used castrol syntec 5W30. is also approved with 5W40, but ive noticed a slight loss in bhp??? any opinions?

Last time I checked, there were no 5W-30s from Castrol that were certified for use on ANY late model VW. If your dealer used it, I'd take it back and have them change it.


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

Is Mobil 1 5W-30 OK?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: HELP My dealer may have ****ed all my **** UP! (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_
Last time I checked, there were no 5W-30s from Castrol that were certified for use on ANY late model VW. If your dealer used it, I'd take it back and have them change it.

I've just been apprised that I've misspoken. There are in fact some Castrol oils that are certified to meet the 502.00 oil spec, however, they are in rather limited supply here in the States. It could very well be that your dealer did use an approved oil. I'm thinking that a quick Q&A session with the service manager would be appropriate.
If/when you find out what they used, please post an update.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (Old Dude GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old Dude GTI* »_Is Mobil 1 5W-30 OK?

Well, last time I checked, the _only_ Mobil 1 that was 502.00 and 503.01 certified is the Mobil 1 0W-40. Said another way, no, the 5W-30 Mobil 1 offering is NOT acceptable.


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: HELP My dealer may have ****ed all my **** UP! (kytreb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kytreb* »_they also used castrol syntec 5W30. is also approved with 5W40, but ive noticed a slight loss in bhp??? any opinions?

Placebo effect imo.
There is noway you are going to be able to "notice a slight loss in bhp" from a change in oil viscosity. I don't even though 5w30 - 5w40 is going to make a difference on a dyno, nevermind a buttdyno.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_
Well, last time I checked, the _only_ Mobil 1 that was 502.00 and 503.01 certified is the Mobil 1 0W-40. Said another way, no, the 5W-30 Mobil 1 offering is NOT acceptable.

Interesting, the German version of Mobil 1 0w40 no longer has the 503.01 approval for variable oil change intervals.
http://www.mobil.com/Germany-G...0.asp
and... the english translation
http://www.mobil.com/UK-Englis...0.asp




_Modified by GT17V at 1:51 AM 6-10-2008_


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Hmmm, interesting. I wonder if that's because Mobil is selling their ESP oils over there and that might make the old formulation of 0W-40 redundant.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_503.01 

Where are you getting this number? VW approved oil is 502.00/505.00 and 505.01 for new TDIs.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

Gas engine specs for VW and Audi engines up through the current gasoline powered cars sold here in the U.S.A.:
*VW 502.00 *

This oil can only be used in gasoline engines and is recommended for those which are subject to arduous conditions. It must not be used for any engines with variable service intervals or any which are referred to under other specifications. 

Viscosity ratings: SAE 0w-40, 5w-40 or 10w-40 

*VW 503.00* 

This is a relatively new oil specification for gasoline engines with variable service intervals. It includes the AUDI S4, but not the RS4, or the TT and S3 with outputs of more than 180bhp. 

Viscosity rating: SAE 0w-30 

*VW 503.01 *

A new oil specification specifically for the RS4, and the TT and S3 with outputs of more than 180bhp, Passat W8 and Phaeton W12. 

Viscosity rating: 0w-30 or 0w-40 
Edit: The above is a post I made over two years ago on a different board, and the source of the information was from some guy named *oilman*. Said another way, the "new" information wasn't "new" when I posted it two years ago.










_Modified by shipo at 9:43 PM 6-11-2008_


----------



## Adam_Helm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
VW 502.00 
*This oil can only be used in gasoline engines and is recommended for those which are subject to arduous conditions. It must not be used for any engines with variable service intervals or any which are referred to under other specifications. *
Viscosity ratings: SAE 0w-40, 5w-40 or 10w-40 



_Quote, originally posted by * Merriam-Webster* »_
Arduous-Hard to accomplish or achieve

That makes it sound like that oil shouldn't be used for a stock engine. To me it makes it sound like it should only be used for racing and similar situations.









_Modified by Adam_Helm at 3:46 AM 6-20-2008_


_Modified by Adam_Helm at 3:46 AM 6-20-2008_


----------

